# Can you adjust a baby k'tan with a sewing maching?



## Midnightie

Last month I bought a baby k'tan wrap. I am new to babywearing and was reluctant to put my lo in it at first for the fear of hurting lo. I finally had the guts to put lo in it, in the front carry, tummy to tummy. Lo didn't seem to mind it and it felt really comfortable carrying lo handsfree, however my lo did seem to be a hanging a little too low in my opinion. I think I have one size too big. Is it possible and safe to adjust it a little bit with a sewing machine. I am not planning on cutting it, but just sewing a bit of the fabric together to make it a little smaller.


----------



## lynnikins

could you not exchange it under the exchange policy for a smaller size?


----------



## Kaites

If you can't exchange it, maybe you could add another wider ring/loop of fabric around/overtop of the one that joins the 2 big loops (the back support band) to kinda cinch it in more? (sorry if that doesn't make a lot of sense- hard to put to words!) That way you wouldn't be sewing through your wrap- not sure it would work but I'd be leary of adding more stress points to a carrier by sewing through it. On their website it looks like in the pic of the man with the baby, they did some creative tucking and winding with the carrier- that looks like it might also shorten parts of it too :shrug:


----------



## Tammyz25

tyr washing and drying it on high heat. also use the sash to tie around and hold baby more snug to you. this is what Kaites noticed in their pic on the website.


----------



## Midnightie

I cannot exchange it, the baby is snug just hanging a little low in my opinion.


----------

